# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  الريماوي بالحصن

## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]مرحبا

بكره الاحد الدكتور رئيس الجامعه عامل اجتماع مع طلااب الكليه

ان شاء الله...[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
فرصه للجمعيه الطلابيه 
فرصة لتحسين وضع الجامعه ..
بتمنى ان يتخد قرار حاسم بفيد الكليه مع اني ما بتوقع ..



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------

